# Severe Indigestion and Upset Stomach from gear?



## SloppyJ (May 7, 2012)

Anyone ever had this happen to them? I've been taking cut mix ED. 1.5ml with an extra 50mg of mast on top along with other orals. I've taken prop, and tren before at doses higher than this. The only thing in my stack that I've never taken before is mast p. Could mast be responsible for this? 

Here are my sides:

For example, I ate around 1:00pm (Leftover pasta, chicken and mushrooms) yesterday while studying. I also ate dinner around 8:30. I went to bed around 1am and woke up at 7:30am. My stomach was churning to say the least. I've had extreme gas and diarrhea. I spent about 10min on the toilet massaging my stomach and letting out the most god-awful farts ever. I got up and it hit me. I ran to the sink and up came my lunch and dinner from yesterday. Like it never even made it past my stomach. There were even some huge chunks of mushrooms. 

This has been going on for the past week or so. I've never had any kinda of indigestion or heartburn problems before in my life. This is very sudden and highly annoying. I LOVE the way the mast is making me look and I would hate to stop it but if this is what is causing the problems, I will gladly drop that shit in a heart beat. 

Has anyone ever had these kinds of problems from gear before? I've never heard of such a thing but I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## keith1569 (May 7, 2012)

Naw I haven't. I doubt its the gear though


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 7, 2012)

^ Sounds like gas from your food. Are you taking Cialis? That runs a muck with my stomach, giving me unreal heartburn and diarrhea.

I've always had stomach issues..It's hard to put your finger on exactly what's going on? Could be food or possibly the cut mix?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 7, 2012)

No I'm not taking any cialis. I haven't really been eating anything too crazy. I just can't put my finger on it. 

I've been on DP products for a while and this has never happened so I don't think it's the carrier oils or the solvents.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> No I'm not taking any cialis. I haven't really been eating anything too crazy. I just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> I've been on DP products for a while and this has never happened so I don't think it's the carrier oils or the solvents.



Sounds like the oils..Have you changes your macro proteins?


----------



## Schwarz (May 7, 2012)

must be orals..not the oil.


----------



## bdeljoose (May 7, 2012)

Maybe the mushrooms?


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

I would get the sudden indigestion and vomiting when I was stacking 2 or 3 orals together at once. Doesn't look like you're using any though. I hope it's just a bug that runs its course.


----------



## brundel (May 7, 2012)

exactly which "other orals"
tell me every med going into your mouth including scripts or OTC.


----------



## overburdened (May 7, 2012)

Schwarz said:


> must be orals..not the oil.


This is my thoughts on this, too... I sent you a PM SloppyJ


----------



## aminoman74 (May 7, 2012)

Maybe a really bad flu bug.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

I missed that about the orals. That might be your culprit. Excessive liver stress can cause bad nausea. It did in me.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Anyone ever had this happen to them? I've been taking cut mix ED. 1.5ml with an extra 50mg of mast on top along with other orals. I've taken prop, and tren before at doses higher than this. The only thing in my stack that I've never taken before is mast p. Could mast be responsible for this?
> 
> Here are my sides:
> 
> ...


God damn dude! Sounds more like a stomach bug to me. No way that's just the gear! Is your shit black or green or grey?
You got a fever or anything?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 7, 2012)

No fever. I've been taking 20mg of dbol and winny ED as well. I am going to drop all of the orals and increase my fluid uptake to really push this shit out of me. If that really is the case, I'm sure the tren and other things aren't helping the situation. I'm going to do this for a few days and see what happens.

Good thing is, I will be going in for blood work the day after next so I will know for sure.


----------



## bull3441 (May 7, 2012)

I had a very similar reaction when I added superdrol to my test p/tren a stack.  I had my blood checked and my bilirubin was high and my vitamin  D was very low.  I cut out the SD and re-did blood two weeks later.  Indigestion stopped and levels were back to normal.  The belching killed my deadlifts, every time I bent over I started belching like crazy.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 7, 2012)

This happens to me every time I take orals around 3-4 week mark. Dmz was the worst. Just murders my stomach(appetite and heartburn big time). I just take Imodium or Prevacid. It helps


----------



## slownsteady (May 7, 2012)

I just wanted to say that any oral does this to me and has for a few years. D-bol, A-drol, or any of them. It got burning stomache so bad that I ate baking soda like 2-3 times a day. I use no orals now, only once in a while. Happens to me every time.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 7, 2012)

Maybe your kidneys are having trouble keeping up with the protein too. I have had same type of trouble the last few days (taking DMZ) and gave myself a break from the protein shakes today... gut was much better.


----------



## sofargone561 (May 8, 2012)

i think its the orals i feel like shit and have had the shits for a few hours. its deff from ym orals i just have to figure out wich ones so i can stop taking them i no its not my gear but  i think its my vitamins or supporting supps


----------



## supaman23 (May 8, 2012)

Since last winter, I noticed that I am having some indigestion and my shit just doesn't look the same. Now I am on cycle again and it gets a little worse. It started midway throught a cycle of tbol and sustanon. The tbol gave me serious stomach pains so I stopped taking it after 2-3 weeks. It gave me some discomfort and sharp pain in the right side of my stomach. I hope I did not do any permanent damage to some organs in my body but until now, which is 6 months later, my digestion have not returned to normal.

So to answer your question, I would say it's definitely the orals. But what's the reason exactly, I don't know...


----------



## Schwarz (May 8, 2012)

check your BP also..
And try probiotic supplements..


----------



## tinyshrek (May 8, 2012)

Sad thing is everyone talks about the toxicity of oral on liver and kidneys, which we should. But there are very few(if any) that show the effects of orals on the instenstines and stomach...


----------



## supaman23 (May 8, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Sad thing is everyone talks about the toxicity of oral on liver and kidneys, which we should. *But there are very few(if any) that show the effects of orals on the instenstines and stomach*...



So you you're saying that it exists but was never documented or talked about?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

Good news. I didn't take any orals last night and I took extra liver supps. I woke up like a new man this morning. Surprising turn around to say the least. Looks like it was the orals 100%. So take this as a warning guys.


----------



## supaman23 (May 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Good news. I didn't take any orals last night and I took extra liver supps. I woke up like a new man this morning. Surprising turn around to say the least. Looks like it was the orals 100%. So take this as a warning guys.



I guess I should be smart about it too and stop taking any 17AA steroids, which sucks cause I really like my dbols 

Btw I brewed some inj dbol and it seems to affect my liver just as much as taking it orally. I can't be certain without blood work but I am positive that even if it's not as bad as taking it orally, it's still very close judging from my discomfort and doesn't warrant the hassle of brewing it and injecting it.

I can also say that taking it orally might be more effective, but again I can't really back it up, just my personal opinion.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

Taking it orally is harder on your liver and the bioavailability is less also. 

But yes I thought the liver toxicity was over stated and way over played but it looks like it's not. Just be safe guys. I love dbol, it's my favorite. But it's not worth risking my health. I won't stop taking it forever, but when I do take another oral I will be positive to get enough fluids and take the proper liver support everyday and I will not take them for more than 5-6 weeks.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Taking it orally is harder on your liver and the bioavailability is less also.
> 
> But yes I thought the liver toxicity was over stated and way over played but it looks like it's not. Just be safe guys. I love dbol, it's my favorite. But it's not worth risking my health. I won't stop taking it forever, but when I do take another oral I will be positive to get enough fluids and take the proper liver support everyday and I will not take them for more than 5-6 weeks.



Good shit sloppy!! I learned the hard way too


----------



## supaman23 (May 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Taking it orally is harder on your liver and the bioavailability is less also.
> 
> But yes I thought the liver toxicity was over stated and way over played but it looks like it's not. Just be safe guys. I love dbol, it's my favorite. But it's not worth risking my health. I won't stop taking it forever, but when I do take another oral I will be positive to get enough fluids and take the proper liver support everyday and I will not take them for more than 5-6 weeks.



Yea I think I over did it. I've been on orals for a while now. I thought I could keep on taking inj dbol and have limited effect on my internal organs, but apparently that's not the case.

I will stop taking it as of today and see how it goes...


----------

